# What size filter is it?



## SavvyCat (Jul 12, 2009)

My air handler is in the attic, and a while ago I had tried to find where the filter goes and was unsuccessful.  I'm ready to try again because I'm really sure it needs replaced by now.  Despite my best efforts, I can't figure out what size I need.  Yeah, I know, go up there and find out.  It is just sooooo hot outside!  I'd like to only climb up there once, also because the attic ladder is creepy and rickety.  

I have an ARUF364216, according to the receipt, and online the specs say the filter part number is FIL 48-61, but so far I've found three different dimensions for it: 19x24, 19x22, and 22x24.  

Anyone know which it should be for sure?


----------



## kok328 (Jul 12, 2009)

I hope that your lack of ability to find it, is not a result of it not being there.
It will typically be in the return air duct before the evaporator coils/heat exchanger.
Wait til evening when the attic is cool, is the only way to tell for sure.


----------



## SavvyCat (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in Texas.  It won't cool off until October... maybe.


----------



## AU_Prospector (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you have one large return or several through out your living space?


----------



## bkplasma (Jul 12, 2009)

Look for the return in your ceiling.  If it has tabs you may be able to open it and replace the filter by standing on a ladder. If you get lucky, you won't have to go in attic.


----------



## SavvyCat (Jul 12, 2009)

There are several small returns.  The filter is definitely on the unit, that's why I gave the model for the HVAC specialists.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 13, 2009)

I know it's not the most comfortable of environments but, your going to have to "suck it up" and pull the filter for measurement.  This is one of those times where you "have to want it".


----------



## dakuda (Jul 13, 2009)

You also have the option of just buying all three and seeing which one it is while you are up there.  You will have to return the other two.  In the end though, you will have made one trip into the attic and had the correct filter.


----------



## SavvyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

You are a genius.  Why didn't I think of that?


----------

